# 3 compartment sink leaking at seam underneath



## bchapp (Dec 8, 2012)

Anyone have any tips on how to stop a seam leak on a 3 compartment sink without resorting to pulling it out and taking it to a welding shop for repair?  I have tried silicone, flex tape, flex tape liquid sealant and it still leaks!!  Driving me nuts but don't have a spare $5k to buy a whole new sink.  Anyone ever successfully repaired/fixed this issue and if so what did you use that actually worked?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

@bchapp Epoxy typically unbonds with moisture and heat. I use this epoxy on knife handle making specifically because it is used for boating applications so I know it is okay with some moisture. It could work for you http://www.westsystem.com/ss/west-system-launches-g-flex-epoxy/


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

You could try sealing it with solder like the kind you use for copper plumbing. depending on how big the crack is. 

I would check with a plumber to see if the solder will work on stainless but if so, a bit of flux and a torch with mapp gas and some solder.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah torches aren't too expensive. This kind here is self lighting: 
Go to the hardware store and get the yellow benzomatic cans. It's a good item to have anyway. With propane gas it is good for bruleeing, starting charcoal, etc.

It is a different type of flux than used on copper, but you can solder stainless http://www.wikihow.com/Solder-Stainless-Steel


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Just get it replaced.

Health jnspectors will make you replace it snyway if they see silcone, epoxy, or "farmer welding" (my apologies to any farmers) If you do get it welded, all welds have to be ground smooth and polished. It would be easier and cheaper just to replace it, plus you won't p*ss off the health inspector.

D.a.m.h.i.k.t.........


----------



## MarieKitchenGirl (Jan 26, 2018)

Yes, it seems that you will be completely covered with a new sink instead of messing around with the old one. I'm not sure if you need to spend $5k to get it replaced - that's if it a super high-end one. I've seen 3 compartment sinks for well under $1000 at many online shops. Web Restaurant Store, Restaurant Supply, Elkay Food Service & Elli Bistro do provide great value and options to choose from.


----------

